
Raspberry Pi 3B+ Specs and Benchmarks – The MagPi MagazineThe MagPi Magazine - rbanffy
https://www.raspberrypi.org/magpi/raspberry-pi-specs-benchmarks/
======
kubiiii
Hope to see some improvements for the A+ in the future either. There are not
many low power alternative to it right now (the zero would be but too scarce
right now). Out of the box a pi 3 is roughly sucks 300/400 mA whereas the A+
is arount 100 and 50/60 can be achieved by tweaking it.

